# Having a baby in singapore!



## Jiffy (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone know how the healthcare system works in Singapore? Moving over after Christmas with pregnant wife and can't make head nor tail of the health system online. Also my work will cover our health insurance but as she is already pregnant, not sure where we'll stand.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Advisable to call office secretary soonest before arrival. Ask for their corporate health insurance coverage details with specific emphasis on pregnancies, allowable for type of deliveries, inpatient stay/outpatient services etc. If pregnancy benefit is not covered, sometimes they have this item in place for certain employees so it is wise to ask for it; what is the required premium to contribute sufficient to defray the omission, probably deducted from payslip each month.

As different companies subscribe varied coverages for a diverse level of employees-and not universal comprehensive coverage for all--it could be one factor your thread was not responded to.


----------



## Jiffy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help

So am I right in saying all the medical care is private? My wife will need a caesarean as our first two children were c section births. Would this put the premium up, or would this be a standard fee for the birth?

Also any ideas on pregnancy checks and after birth care? And the costs associated? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Considering typical C-sect procedures, with ard a week stay in the lowest single room, you've got to get ready ard 12-15k SGD. 

If insurance covers part of it, you can keep the change.
Normally, on expat package (like my friend), he has reimbursement from office. Better if your office has an account with the hospital, then u
don't need to pay a single cent.

Goodluck and congrats for the baby!


----------



## Jiffy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your help


Also, we are looking at nurseries for our two boys (3 yrs & 2yrs). Presumably ex pats send their kids to the private international type ones? We only have a 3k housing budget so I'm guessing we'd need to look for housing close to good nursery. 

Do you know if east coast has decent nurseries? As we'd be near the beach too then I think?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Regarding nursery, there are quite many available everywhere. If you are specific to those "expat market ones", they normally operates in one of the landed house in private housing estate. And there are seriously many of them.

I'd suggest you to come and attend the school orientations and briefing to see if they provide what you look for.


----------

